# Organ donor question



## JDM1228 (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a patient who was declared brain dead and was a candidate for organ donation. The day after cerebral death was pronounced the patient had a bronchoscopy and heart cath done related to the organ donation. The charges related to these procedures will be payed by the organ center and will not appear on the UB claim form submitted to the insurance. My question is should we code for these procedures since a). they were technically done after death; b) they are unrelated to the actual admission; c) the organ center is paying for these procedures; and d) the procedure codes will show on the claim form to the insurance carrier, but not the charges. 

Any help or direction would be appreciated.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 7, 2008)

jasmine,
the organ center that we have pays for it, they don't require any coding or anything - they just ask that we put a check next to what we did which they give a list... i.e. we would check of lymph node biopsy, bronchoscopy, etc. etc. whatever the patient had done. how i come up with a charge is I would code it out put the CPT's in my system just to get the prices and total them all up. Then I mail them the white copy, keep the yellow, and we get a check eventually 

not sure if that answers your question, but that's how we do it for the physician piece.


----------



## JDM1228 (Oct 8, 2008)

That helps. Thanks so much.


----------

